# Hearing aids......huh ?......what ?......come again ?



## IKE (Dec 19, 2015)

I've been rated 70% disabled by the VA for awhile..........Vietnam / Agent Orange related.

Because of my loud tinnitus 24/7/365 in both ears and my hearing loss I was told that I should also reapply for those and I did.......Wed. I received a letter from the VA acknowledging that my hearing loss and tinnitus were military related (gun fire) which means I can go to the VA and get fitted for hearing aids if I want to.

The gal that gave me one of my two hearing tests told me that the results of the test showed that I was in fact missing out on a lot of different sounds / pitches and that I would probably benefit noticeably with hearing aids......the main complaint I have is watching TV and although she understands mama complains that I have to crank the volume up too high for her.

The gal also said that by wearing hearing aids that I would be able to hear more things which will have a tendency to take my mind off the tinnitus and relieve it somewhat.

Anyway, I've known a few people with hearing aids and they've told me that they can be a pain in the a$$ sometimes and they all said that they don't wear them all the time......one fella said his have been in a drawer since a week after he got them and that was three years ago because he couldn't get used to something being in his ear.

Apparently different noises are greatly amplified negatively with hearing aids.....if it's a windy day the sound whistles loudly, working or being around loud noises really is bothersome, hammering a nail, dropping a wrench on the garage floor, a siren going off, door slamming etc etc. 

I know that they have a volume control but it would seem that adjusting them every few minutes, depending on the enviroment, would get to be a pain in the a$$.

Even tho they would be free I don't want to get them just because I can....for those that have them or know someone close that does what are your opinions of hearing aids ?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2015)

Ike. I got mine from the VA about 3 years ago. They are made by Resound and fit behind the ear. I also have tinnitus in my left ear and it does help some. I use them almost every day and always when I'm going out or listening to tv. Be sure to get the behind the ear type as the old style are too big and bulky. You don't have to adjust them at all, once you've found a comfortable level. I have a controller with mine, but I don't think I've changed volume more than once or twice in 3 years.
The only discomfort I ever get is itchy ears, inside where the domes are, but nothing I can't tolerate. There is a product on the market you can use for that. My advice Ike. Go for it, it makes a big difference on what you are not hearing.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2015)

My mother used hearing aids later in her life and they made a huge difference for her.  She had an in-the-ear type and she really liked them.  It was nice for us, too, because we didn't have to always be hollering at her.


----------



## Lon (Dec 19, 2015)

I am rated out at 40% disability by the VA for severe hearing loss which has been the most frustrating condition in my life, despite State Of The Art Hearing Aids. Jet engine noise during the Korean era was the cause. I would give my left foot to have normal hearing. My problem is not volume, but a wide range of frequencies that I  just can't hear.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 19, 2015)

In 1956 I was in service and after taking a test was told I had high frequency hearing loss.  I did nothing about it until last year.  I also have tinnitus but because I was turning the TV louder and louder I decided to try a hearing aid.  I did and Oh my gawd what a difference.  I now have the volume very low on the TV and hear every word.  I bought the MD AIR aid for a inexpensive $375 and I recommend it. A friend of mine paid $4,000 for his aid and gave up on them working, he bought one of these and it works great for him too.


----------



## grannyjo (Dec 19, 2015)

I have a genetic hearing loss.  Been using hearing aids for the past 40 years.

I have a total loss of hearing in one ear,  but still have tinnitus in it and nothing can be done for that.

I do have a set up by which I have a microphone aid in the total loss ear,  which then transfers sounds from that side to my hearing side so I can hear sounds coming from there.

I also have a hearing ear dog.  She's great!  She hears things I can't normally hear.  Things like the tune the washing machine makes when it has finished the load or the microwave bells.

I have a smoke alarm set up,  hardwired, that also incorporates strobing flashing lights.  I've grown accustomed to flashing lights on my hearing impaired persons phone,  and the front door "bell".

I do sometimes get some ear infections from the aids,  then I use my "bone aids".  They transfer sound via a clamp like device strapped to my head.

I always tell people that I am hearing impaired.

I worked most of my life in offices as a bookkeeper.  All of my co-workers understood that I couldn't take a phone call.  They'd take a message and pass it onto me via a written note.

I've also rather mastered the art of lip reading.  Very hard with someone who wears a mustache or full beard though.


----------



## IKE (Dec 19, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Ike. I got mine from the VA about 3 years ago. They are made by Resound and fit behind the ear. I also have tinnitus in my left ear and it does help some. I use them almost every day and always when I'm going out or listening to tv. Be sure to get the behind the ear type as the old style are too big and bulky. You don't have to adjust them at all, once you've found a comfortable level. I have a controller with mine, but I don't think I've changed volume more than once or twice in 3 years.
> The only discomfort I ever get is itchy ears, inside where the domes are, but nothing I can't tolerate. There is a product on the market you can use for that. My advice Ike. Go for it, it makes a big difference on what you are not hearing.



Thanks for the info.......I've made myself a note to call the local VA hospital (60 miles round trip) first thing Monday morning and get an appointment setup.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2015)

You are very welcome sir. I hope you enjoy them as much as I do.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 19, 2015)

I haven't quite gotten there yet. I smile and nod at some conversation, can read lips pretty well and use closed captioning with the TV. Give me ten years and I'll be shopping for a hearing device too.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 21, 2015)

I have never tried hearing aids, I have been apprehensive that about problems with ear wax and itching which I do experience fairly often.

Does anyone have these issues?


----------



## IKE (Dec 21, 2015)

Well I got lucky.

I called the VA at 9 o'clock this morning and they had just had a cancellation for 2 o'clock so I took the appointment.......the next available opening would have been Jan. 28th.

I had the hearing test, got fitted for a 'behind the ear' hearing aid, which she said was better for my type of hearing loss than inside the ear, and they will be custom made to my hearing loss and will ready to be picked up on Jan. 12th.

The audiologist told me that now the VA used only high quality hearing aids and that these would have run 5 to $6000.00 if I would have had to purchase them on my own.....they were free.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice going, Ike. Do you know the make?


----------



## IKE (Dec 21, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Nice going, Ike. Do you know the make?



No I don't but I guess I'll know in about three weeks.

There is a downside to this tho......I'll no longer be able to say, "Oh I'm sorry baby I didn't hear you", to the wife and get away with stuff.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 21, 2015)

IKE said:


> There is a downside to this tho......I'll no longer be able to say, "Oh I'm sorry baby I didn't hear you", to the wife and get away with stuff.



:rofl:

Good luck to you IKE!


----------



## IKE (Dec 23, 2015)

For those that may be interested I stumbled across this forum  http://hearingaidforums.com/


----------



## exwisehe (Oct 7, 2017)

Check the fine print.  When I had my bike wreck, I lost mine in the brush and even when I went back to look for them, no luck. Fortunately, I had a clause on my Widex Unique ha's that said I had one replacement if something happened during the first year.  I purchased mine through the TruHearing, which is a pretty well established company and I was able to use my health insurance for a nice discount (Anthem).  

Well, something did happen and it still cost me $600 to replace them, but nothing like the original cost.  I'm beginning to wonder if it all was worth it in the long run.
It all began when I had an ear infection and when the ENT physician examined and treated me, he told me I needed to test my hearing, which I did.  I was stunned at the cost the gave me, but decided to go ahead and invest - heck, life is short and we aren't here long, so I said to myself I may as well go for it.

The main reason for me was when I had trouble in large arenas, such as a concert auditorium, church sanctuaries, etc and if the speaker's voice faded out when he/she was making a point.  I remember once my pastor was preaching a good sermon and said something like "... whatever you do, make sure you don't blank, blank blank...." I still don't know what it was I was not supposed to do.  That's when I knew I needed ha's.  Also at the symphony, I couldn't hear the lighter notes.


----------



## IKE (Oct 7, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Nice going, Ike. Do you know the make?



The hearing aids the VA gave me ten months ago are a Phonak Bolero V90-M (behind the ear) and it looks like they run right around $2100.00 'per set' when I Googled them last.....I don't know how they're rated quality wise but they work great for me and that's all that matters.

The batteries are supposed to last 16 hours and the VA also pays for new batteries when needed but I was given a ton of them up front and so far I've not needed to reorder.....I'm only wearing them two or three hours a day when watching tv.

I just wish some really smart fella would come up with a cure for Tinnitus.....I've had it loud in both ears 24/7/365 for several years and sometimes it really drives me up the wall.


----------



## ronaldj (Oct 7, 2017)

received my from the  VA about five months ago ....greatest  thing I did, I can hear my grandchildren


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 10, 2017)

We get Danalogic ifit 71 aids from the NHS when required, free to anyone over 65. I wear mine most of the time when I'm out with my camera so I can hear the birds and bees, and indoors when watching something worthwhile on the TV. Must admit I don't particularly like them plugging my ears but I do love being able to hear the higher pitches. They do have a volume control which is useful but as has been said, when it's windy, they come out!
Hearing loss probably started when I was in the submarines, standing between two 1650hp supercharged diesels!


----------

